# Ищу грамотного специалиста, который мне поможет



## Еккатерина (8 Авг 2013)

Всем добрый день, мне 25 лет! История у меня такая, с детства меня беспокоила моя поясница, если согнусь более чем на 2 минуты. то поясница бесщадно болела, после 20 лет, когда переехала в Москву. начала ездить по долгу в транспорте, работать сидя весь день за компьютером, появились боли в шее, я значения им не предавала, с каждым годом боли становились сильнее, к ним сейчас присоединились и боли в грудном отделе позвоночника, а  в последние 3 месяца начало болеть плечо и под лопаткой, правое плечо ушло вперед, правая рука так же болит, видимо отдает от шеи, часто немеют руки и сводит ночью ноги, в общем кошмар какой то. Года 2 назад ходила к неврологу в поликлинику, он меня без всяких анализов отправил к физиотерапевту (видимо просто на мой возраст помотрели, подумали че у нее там может быть то), физиотерапевт на приеме меня пощупал, сказал что  у меня одно плечо выше другого и назначил лечебную физкультуру, массаж (после которого мне становилось хуже и больнее) и походы в физ кабинет на какой то магнит) само собой мне это ничего не помогло. На данный момент боли уже начались такие. что не могу сидеть, ходить. спать, спина очень болит, шея особенно, иногда прям хочется шею аш вывернуть чтоб как кто расслабиться. Вчера сделала МРТ головы и 3х отделов позвоночника, по шейному отделу результаты дома, но там помню остеохондроз, гемангиома и еще что то. Заключение МРТ грудного отдела: МР картина незначительных дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника. Спондилоартроз на уровне Th5-Th 11сегментов. Гемангиома в теле Th 9 позвонка. Заключение МРТ поясничного отдела: МР картина незначительных дистрофических изменений  поясничного отдела позвоночника, дорзальная протрузия L5/S1 дисков, спондилоартроз на уровне L4- S1 сегментов, так же в просвете сакрального канала на уровне тела S3 позвонка определяются мелкие жидкостные образования с четкими ровными контурами размерами 7*4 мм, более вероятно периневральные кисты. Хочу начать лечение, не знаю к какому специалисту обратиться, так как начиталась отзывов о клиниках и врачах и ужаснулась, что денег дерут дай боже а помощи по факту не какой и лучше не становится, а мы с мужем уже о ребеночке задумались, а куда я стаким позвоночником, я ж даже ходить не смогу, верю в то что есть настоящие профессионалы знающие свое дело и готовые помочь людям и вылечить.


----------



## Loccitane (8 Авг 2013)

*Еккатерина*,  покажите снимки МРТ, чтобы Доктора  смогли Вам что-то посоветовать


----------



## Еккатерина (8 Авг 2013)

Постараюсь вечером выложить, когда буду дома, здесь можно с диска скинуть?


----------



## Loccitane (8 Авг 2013)

Еккатерина написал(а):


> Постараюсь вечером выложить, когда буду дома, здесь можно с диска скинуть?


Вот здесь  подробно написано, как это можно сделать 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/


----------



## Еккатерина (8 Авг 2013)

Спасибо!!!


----------



## Еккатерина (12 Авг 2013)




----------

